
David Arenberg Reflects on Being Jewish in State Prison - jseliger
http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/intelligence-report/browse-all-issues/2009/winter/a-jew-in-prison#.UYKBuBkhe2E
======
vxNsr
Amazing. It never ceases to amaze me at the amount of hate people can feel for
someone they've never met...

